# Needle donation programs???



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi 

Please can you inform me is there such thing as a clean needle donation scheme in the UK, after 5 rounds of IVF I have a quite a few needles and syringes that were never touched all still in the sterlie packaging. Seems a shame just to have them disposed of, such a waste.

Will a pharmacy take them to use or will these just be thrown out?

Thanks

Spangle122


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't work in community so I do not know. You would have to ask around.
You could give them back to your clinic.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Hazel

I was suprised but the clinic have taken them so hopefully they have not just been wasted!

Thanks


----------

